# Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche



## hornblower (6. Sep. 2008)

... klingt etwas grausam, ist aber eine natürliche Methode der Bestandskontrolle.

Schon oft habe ich hier gelesen, dass Teichbesitzer Probleme mit zu viel Jungfischbestand haben. Dann muss man sie verschenken oder sonst wie loswerden, damit keine Überpopulation eintritt.

Wer einen genügend großen Teich hat, für den habe ich hier einen von mir erfolgreich praktizierten Tipp.

Ich hatte im Frühsommer schon zu viele Jungfische aller Art und v.a. zu viele __ Frösche. Meine __ Sonnenbarsche schafften das nicht, außerdem fressen die nur sehr kleine Fische und Kaulquappen.

Also bat ich einen befreundeten Angler, mir bei nächster Gelegenheit einen Junghecht mitzubringen. Zwei Wochen später brachte er mir aus der Elbe einen ca. 25 cm langen __ Hecht mit...*schönes Tier*!!!

Ergebnis: Mein Jungfischbestand hat sich augenscheinlich deutlich reduziert, es bleiben aber immer noch einige übrig. An meine großen Fische geht er nicht ran, weil einfach zu groß. Noch besser ist, dass er die ca. 40-50 erwachsenen Frösche bis auf wenige Exemplare reduziert hat. Kürzlich habe ich ihn mal im Wasser stehen sehen, da hatte er geschätzt schon 40 cm.

Skrupel habe ich hier nicht, denn in der Natur läuft das genau so. Außerdem ist es immer wieder spannend, darauf zu warten bis er wieder zuschlägt und man das mal miterlebt.


----------



## karsten. (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo

ich meine sowas kann kein allgemein gültiger Tip
für Gartenteiche sein dessen Besatz nicht stimmt.  

in einem großem Naturteich mit Tiefzonen ,Schilfgürtel und Seerosenteil 

mag es Berechtigung haben 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4833/?q=hecht

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4031/?q=reuse


schönes WE


----------



## hornblower (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo Karsten,

danke für den interessanten Link. Bevor er zu groß wird und meine Kois und __ Graskarpfen bedroht, wird er rausgefangen und ausgesetzt.

Aber wirklich, echt schöne Tiere.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

Auch wenn Dein Teich recht riesig ist (gemessen an unserem  ) und er so aussieht, wie Karsten. es beschrieben hat, mit vielen Versteckmöglichkeiten für den __ Hecht (die er für seine Art zu Jagens braucht) und für seine potentiellen Beutetiere ....

Ein Hecht wird ja recht gross und dementsprechend wir sich auch sein Appetit entwicklen. Wir sind keinesfalls Hechtexperten ... aber uns Laien drängt sich da die Frage auf, ob der Hecht nicht irgendwann alles gefressen hat, was jetzt noch in Deinem Teich schwimmt. Hast Du da keine Bedenken ??  

Edit: Wir haben zu langsam geschrieben, Du hast es schon eine Minute vor unserer Frage beantwortet


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo zusammen!





			
				hornblower schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor er zu groß wird und meine Kois und Graskarpfen bedroht, wird er rausgefangen und ausgesetzt.




     Mehr fällt mir jetzt dazu nicht ein. 

Das ist verboten!​
.


----------



## Plätscher (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*



			
				hornblower schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor er zu groß wird und meine Kois und __ Graskarpfen bedroht, wird er rausgefangen und ausgesetzt.



Warum das denn?, ich sage nur Hechtklößchen, lecker lecker.


----------



## Marlowe (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo, ihr Lieben!

Das Einsetzen eines Hechts erscheint mir als die angemessene Lösung.

Wenn es verboten ist, muß es natürlich unterlassen werden. Ich kenne kein
derartiges Verbot, falls da jemand Info hat....?

Jedenfalls ist der Besatz mit natürlichen Feinden immer der "Entsorgung" (in Anführungszeichen, weil der Begriff bei Tieren m. E. nicht ok ist) vorzuziehen.
Wie in der Natur, und die "überzähligen" Tiere erfüllen zumindest den Zweck als Futter.

Kein Tier aber hat es verdient, einfach auf einem Beet zu enden oder in
der Kanalisation zugrunde zu gehen. 


Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## Olli.P (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

Hi,


hier geht es jetzt nicht um das Einsetzen zur Überbesatzminimierung...... 

Sondern:

DAS anschließende wieder *Aussetzen* in irgendeinen Fluss oder Weiher/See ist meines Wissens nach *VERBOTEN!!!*


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*



			
				hornblower schrieb:
			
		

> Also bat ich einen befreundeten Angler, mir bei nächster Gelegenheit einen Junghecht mitzubringen. Zwei Wochen später brachte er mir aus der Elbe einen ca. 25 cm langen __ Hecht mit...



Wäre denn das in diesem Fall wirklich ein "Aussetzen" in der Natur ?? Wenn doch der befreundete Angler den Hecht aus der Elbe mitgebracht hat, könnte man doch argumentieren, dass er nur "ausgeliehen" und später an seinen angestammten Platz wieder zurückverbracht wurde  . Das ist doch schon etwas anderes, als setze man z.B. in Asien beheimatete Fische im Fluss aus, die dann ggf. unsere einheimischen Fische bedrohen oder verdrängen ... oder sehen wir das falsch ??


----------



## Juleli (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

Also das wiederum finde ich komisch.
Da hätte man fast schon den __ Hecht fragen müssen, ob er ausgeliehen werden möchte.
Oder aber man müsste mal im BGB nachschlagen, was "herrenlos" genau bedeutet und dann seine rechtlichen Schlüsse daraus ziehen. Natürlich unter der Voraussetzung, dass man auch überprüft, welche Rechte der Angler eigentlich an dem Hecht hatte.
Also: wer kramt nach den Gesetzen und zieht die richtigen Schlussfolgerungen?


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

Das steht nicht im BGB sondern schlichtweg im Tierschutzgesetz und hat durchaus seinen Sinn darin, der Verbreitung von Krankheiten Einhalt zu gebieten. 

Also auch der __ Hecht aus der Elbe, der sich u.U. im Gartenteich __ Parasiten oder andere Krankheiten zuzieht und dann wieder freigesetzt wird ist verboten ! 
Es ist nicht nur grob fahrlässig der Umwelt gegenüber sondern kann , wenn man erwischt wird, auch richtig teuer werden. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

Hi,

strafbar hat sich schon der Angler gemacht der den 25cm __ Hecht gefangen hat. Ich glaube in keinem Bundesland liegt das Schonmaß für __ Hechte unter 40/45cm  . Der hätte den Fisch gar nicht erst entnehmen dürfen

MfG Frank


----------



## stu_fishing (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

..zudem hat ein __ Hecht mit 25cm das gesetzliche Mindestmaß vermutlich nicht erreicht.

Aber im Prinzip ist der Hecht in diesem Fall meines Erachtens eine gute Lösung- ein Sonnenbarsch oder Flussbarsch würde bei so einem großen Teich dem Nachwuchs nicht beikommen.


..ich werde über den Winter kleine __ Zander einsetzen um die verhasten Pseudorasboras loszuwerden...

edit: Frank war schneller....


----------



## Juleli (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

Ne. Das BGB sagt auch was zu Tieren. Zumindest zu wilden Tieren. Dazu gehört ja auch der __ Hecht.

§ 960 (1) BGB: Wilde Tiere sind herrenlos, solange sie sich in der Freiheit befinden. Wilde Tiere in Tiergärten und Fische in Teichen oder anderen geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind nicht herrenlos.


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

Herrenlos oder nicht sagt aber ja nix darüber aus , ob man Sie entnehmen darf oder nicht. 

Wolf


----------



## Teichfreund (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallöle,



> von Hornblower: Ergebnis: Mein Jungfischbestand hat sich augenscheinlich deutlich reduziert, es bleiben aber immer noch einige übrig. An meine großen Fische geht er nicht ran, weil einfach zu groß. Noch besser ist, dass er die ca. 40-50 erwachsenen __ Frösche bis auf wenige Exemplare reduziert hat. Kürzlich habe ich ihn mal im Wasser stehen sehen, da hatte er geschätzt schon 40 cm.



Da geht mein Verständnis ja doch eher in eine andere Richtung. Aber jeder wie er's mag. 

Grüße von
Markus (der sich über jeden Frosch, obs der 20., 50. oder 100. ist, freut)


----------



## hornblower (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

Genau Markus, jeder so, wie er mag. Raubtiere müssen auch leben. Auch die __ Frösche fressen übrigens jede Menge __ Libellen.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Teichfreund (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo Andreas,

ich bezog meine Antwort ja auch nicht auf deinen __ Hecht, als vielmehr auf die Tatsache, dass du scheinbar ein Problem mit deinen Fröschen hast (wahrscheinlich ist bei euch eine Geräuschkulisse vorhanden, die ihr nicht mögt). Du schriebst ja sinngemäß, dass es dich freut, wenn die Viecher wegkommen.
Wir tun zu Hause alles dafür, dass Amphibien aller Art die Möglichkeit haben sich wohlzufühlen. Und da gehören eben auch __ Frösche dazu. Das ist meine ganz persönliche Einstellung, die eben nicht von allen geteilt wird. Und wer von uns beiden hat nun Recht? Wahrscheinlich keiner zu 100%. Es gibt i.d.R. bei allem was man tut Vor- und Nachteile. Ich habe mich halt für eine andere Seite entschieden…

Grüße
Markus


----------



## March (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Der Tod lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Herrenlos oder nicht sagt aber ja nix darüber aus , ob man Sie entnehmen darf oder nicht.
> 
> Wolf



Wenn der __ Hecht das gesetzliche Schonmaß (in den meisten Bundesländern 50cm) noch nicht erreicht hat, muss er unverzüglich in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden, aus welchem er entnommen wurde. Es spielt keine rolle ob er Herrenlos ist oder nicht.

Ich zitier mal aus E. Rehbronns *Die Fischereiprüfung in Frage und Antwort*: 

_"Untermaßige oder während der Schonzeit gefangene lebensfähige Fische hat der Fischer unverzüglich mit der zu ihrer Erhaltung erforderlichen Sorgfalt in dieselbe Gewässerstrecke zurückzusetzen"_

Ebenso ist es verboten, den Hecht (oder andere Fische) ohne Genehmigung später wieder auszusetzen.


----------

